# Pre-school System (Ages 3 - 6)



## misanimmer (Jun 28, 2018)

I am about to complete the purchase of a home in Avigliano Umbro, Umbria (early August). The house is a 15 minute walk to a scuola dell’infanzia which I have not visited on previous visits (rather stupidly). I have a son who will turn 3 at the end of August and I would like him to attend their all day program. I am currently living in the US where you have to be on waiting lists for years. Is there a chance they will not have room for him in the school and turn him away? How do I register him? What do I need to do when I arrive in Italy in a few weeks? What are the typical dates for the school year? What are the chances that a teacher might speak a tiny bit of English. I will be enrolling in intensive Italian one Todi once I get my son sorted but until then my Italian is non existent, any help/advice is appreciated!


----------

